# FRAP pickups



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I was reading a guitar world magazine i once again found after being lost for about a year.There was an article about neil youngs acoustic pickups.It said he uses FRAP(flat audio response pickup) in his acoustics.I've been searching and cant find a dealer or a price for it.The only official website i came across had old model pictures.Do they still make these pickups anymore?On his rust version of hey hey my my the electric acoustic was very good.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

FRAP and Barcus-Berry Hot Dots are from waaaaaaaaaaay back in the old days at the dawn of piezo pickups. To the best of my knowledge, neither have been in production for many years. Since that first generation of piezo pickups, people have simply found it a) more efficient from a signal detection perspective, and b) more reliable, to place the piezo sensor under the bridge saddle rather than on the guitar top.

Keep in mind that a FRAP was simply a piezo disc in a package with a moulded cable protruding from it. It did a good job at what it did, but it affixed to the surface of the guitar, which made it more susceptible to boominess and feedback.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

The Trance Audio Amulet is the descendant of the FRAP system. Michael Hedges used to use it as well. 

http://www.tranceaudio.com/amulet.html


----------

